# Solved: Word 2007 Doe not Display Headers/Footers



## halfaris (Jan 14, 2004)

Suddenly, Word 2007 does not display the header and the footer of any document. I can see in print preview!

Any idea how to solve this issue?

Thanks,

Haitham


----------



## Abdul (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi, 

Click the Microsoft Office Button , and then click Word Options. 
Click Add-Ins. 
In the Manage list, select header and the footer Items, and then click Go. 
Restart Office Word 2007. 


This may help you.


----------



## halfaris (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks. I went all the way to managed list but header and footer is not listed?! Any idea?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Move your cursor that looks like an I to the top of your page. The cursor should then change to a double arrow type thing. Double click and your headers and footers should be visible again.


----------



## halfaris (Jan 14, 2004)

I tried that but sorry it did not work. This seems to hide or un-hide the header. The problem is that the company logo and text is in the header but disappeared in normal view. I know its there because in print view I can see it. This also apply to the footer. My problem is that I need to sometimes to change the text in the header but it is not seen in View->Header.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

The headers and footers are not normally displayed in the normal view.


----------



## rhebyl (Apr 15, 2008)

This issue happened in Word 2007 quite a while ago. I found that if I went to Insert > Header, it would show. But that still meant that headers and footers did not appear on start-up.

Just to clarify to other members, headers and footers not showing means that the top and bottom, e.g. 34 pts, don't show up at all. So the A4 or letter page is truncated. And the I-shaped, typing cursor starts at the very margin/border of the print layout. It is not a case where the header and footer are not outlined, because that can be done (not immediately from start-up, but after going through Insert > Header)

Thanks for your support guys. Hope to hear more about this soon.


----------



## rhebyl (Apr 15, 2008)

Surprisingly, I found the solution to this quite soon after. Hover your mouse over the topmost border of the page (missing the header), and the cursor should change to one displaying two arrows (up and down). If you leave your mouse there, it should say, "Double-click to show white space". Do so and voila, problem solved.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Cara mentioned that to you a few posts ago.  Congratulation on figuring it out. Could you please mark the post as solved via the "thread tools" drop-down list at the top of the post?


----------



## MartinN (Apr 29, 2008)

To be fair Cara mentioned something, but it wasn't as clear. I had same problem and I'd describe it more as an up and down arrow when the cursor is hovered over the top of the page - fixes the problem which has been driving me nuts for months now.

So thanks


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aye the icon looks like two facing arrows when you have the option to hide it and two outward facing up and down arrows when you have the option to show it.  Do not worry a fair amount of people do it without knowing it.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad that this one eventually was solved. As Jim says, it happens to a lot of people


----------

